# We are ready! Holly comes home on Friday!



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

After so many many weeks, we are down to a few days now... Holly should be coming home with us on Friday. 

My husband was laughing at all the STUFF waiting for her -- he commented we didnt have this much stuff when we were expecting our daughter 18 years ago - haha! 

Our ex-pen and pee pad holder came today along with the CC comb and brush -- and now we are all set. I have a closet full of toys, clothes, blankets, beds, 2 travel carriers and a soft-sided collapsible carrier along with dishes, shampoos, toothbrush/paste... You name it -- I probably have it. I have printouts of all the great advice I've found on this forum and even have it organized into a folder with tabs (crate training, first week, etc.).

I DO have to find a small bag of the puppy food the breeder is feeding -- we are going to use Wellness and she is using Science Diet and I don't want to abruptly change it, so going to mix them and eventually use less and less Science Diet each day.

Here's a couple of photos of her from last week and a shot of our new ex-pen. It's not going in that location -- too close to the 3-season room but hubby was just taking a photo to send me. And we bought two of them, so have 8 panels total. But this shape is our set-up (will have two panels on the other side, too) and then enlarging it later on.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, you've really prepared... sounds rather like me, except I don't remember organizing files ahead of time, ha!  

Be sure you put something (linoleum, vinyl canvas, etc.) under the ex-pen.

Holly is such a cutie!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, you're definitely all set! Can't wait to watch your precious girl grow


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How exciting, Carolyn! Looks like you've got quite the set up for Miss Holly.

I'd ask the breeder to give you a ziploc bag of the food she's (or he's) using. That way you don't have to go out and buy a whole bag that you probably won't use. I mixed Santos' food for awhile, but I also sprinkled Eagle Pack Holistic Transition powder on the food, and he never had any issues at all.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Holly is adorable, Carolyn! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations Carolyn-Holly is beautiful!

Just be prepared, I had a similar pen and within 8 weeks I found Piper sitting on the couch when I got home. Some of them learn to jump quick!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG she's so cute! Oh the fun that's just around the corner!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

congratulations and wow! That is going to be one pampered pup! You are going to have so much fun with that little cutie. Be sure the camera batteries are charged. You know we will all be clamoring for more pictures.


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

She's adorable! You're going to love having a Havanese. After all the reading and build-up it is amazing that we have found that the reality is even better than the fantasy! (except for the occasional poopy bum!).


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Boy those eyes are wonderful. She looks quite capable of ruling the roost! Can't wait to see her grow too, but not too fast!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How exciting for you, sounds like you're all ready! Please post lots of photos of her when she's home with you.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Be still my heart, she's adorable! Can't wait until Friday to start reading about the adventures with Holly!
Carole


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

look forward to your welcoming of Holly.
do you have chew toys?


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Congrats! I can "feel your excitement" through your posts.... Enjoy Holly. she's very cute! and don't forget to post some pics!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

She is absolutely precious and I love her name!:biggrin1:


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She couldn't be CUTER!!!! Look at her face-she looks like a little diva already.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody! We couldn't be more excited! 

Julie, we thought a lot about which ex-pen to get and I just liked the looks of this one the best. Knowing that there are escape artists out there, if Holly figures out how to jump it, we have a cover ready to go on it. My hubby works from home, so he will always be there with her for the most part. 

I'm taking vacation Friday afternoon and some time off next week and our best friends are coming over on Sunday for the superbowl. They are bringing home Holly's brother on the 11th (they planned for him over a 4-day weekend), so they are just as excited as we are about her homecoming in a few days!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Wildflower said:


> Thanks everybody! We couldn't be more excited!
> 
> Julie, we thought a lot about which ex-pen to get and I just liked the looks of this one the best. Knowing that there are escape artists out there, if Holly figures out how to jump it, we have a cover ready to go on it. My hubby works from home, so he will always be there with her for the most part.
> 
> I'm taking vacation Friday afternoon and some time off next week and our best friends are coming over on Sunday for the superbowl. They are bringing home Holly's brother on the 11th (they planned for him over a 4-day weekend), so they are just as excited as we are about her homecoming in a few days!


oh boy! football and peeing ! both dogs will be there
hav fun


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> oh boy! football and peeing ! both dogs will be there
> hav fun


Just Holly will be with us on Sunday -- her brother is going to his new home the Thursday after the superbowl.  But football and peeing for sure! 

Holly and her brother, Tucker, will be living just a few houses apart, so they will grow up together. We're already planning their first boat ride together! We live on a lake.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Carolyn I just love the setup that you have. It looks great. And your girl is just beautiful! She is going to be one "looker" when she gets older and her hair grows out!
We brought Logan home with his littermate (Clark) that my best friend took, so they too got to spend a little extra time together. I think it will be great - a sort of weaning her away from her old family, to her new one. 
Enjoy her!!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a little cutie pie! You sound well-prepared for lots of fun! Can't wait to see homecoming pics.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

totally adorable and totally great space and good job being fully prepared. i felt like i was more prepared for posh than my two children...ha!

can't wait to see the pictures of you loving her up on friday.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

She is so cute Carolyn, the wait is seems soooo long and then the day is finally here. Hope you get some good rest Thursday night and we cant wait to hear about Holly's homecoming.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I was just looking again at your setup and then at her picture and laughed out loud to myself

She is so stinkin cute, that I wonder how much time she REALLY is going to spend in that pen??? Not much I bet!!! She will be in your arms


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Laurief said:


> I was just looking again at your setup and then at her picture and laughed out loud to myself
> 
> She is so stinkin cute, that I wonder how much time she REALLY is going to spend in that pen??? Not much I bet!!! She will be in your arms


You are probably right about that one! haha!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Carolyn, Holly is so cute! So petite too and I love her markings. Oh, how exciting!! You sound totally prepared. Too funny!  Yes, batteries! You MUST have batteries charged for your camera! :biggrin1: 

Good luck with the first few days. It's an adjustment for her as well as for you all.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

she's so cute and tiny! definitely looks like she'll be up to lots of mischief with those adorable puppy eyes!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Know you will enjoy her she is beautiful, be sure and get photos often, they change so fast!


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Holly came home yesterday about 1 p.m.! She is getting accustomed to our home and us and is such a SWEET baby girl!! 

She started sleeping in her kennel almost immediately.  We put a fluffy towel in it along with a toy we had taken to the breeder's home a couple of weeks ago (so it would have their scent on it). She cuddles up to that toy and goes right to sleep! 

She uses the pee pad but has had a couple of accidents -- she's getting the hang of it though.

A few photos:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She is so precious!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's got the cutest head tilt! Welcome, Holly!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

She is absolutely adorable! What a little looker, and so poised.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

How adorable - she already knows how to pose!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Just too precious. She has such neat markings-what a little slice of heaven she is.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

She's adorable...and I love her markings and coloring.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

what a beauty! will be fun to see how she changes as she grows.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

she is such a little doll!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I had to laugh at your post! You sound just like me with all the supplies and toys! My husband could not believe all the supplies/toys that I bought! It was the best Christmas!

Yea! Don't be surprised if your pup jumps the pen! I found Dexter outside my pen by the time he was almost 6 months! And, almost potty trained!

Get ready for a new way of life! Fun times coming up soon! Get ready to kick in those getting up and down skills you have and the laughter to come.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody! We are so crazy about her.

She sure sleeps a lot. However, tonight I woke her up at 11 pm and we played until 12:30! Longest she has been awake so far... last night, she woke up at 4 am and cried a bit and then pooped and went back to sleep. 

And yes -- she might be a climber... hubby let her on the couch today for a few moments and she didn't forget that! Tried her hardest to get back on it tonight but she's too small to do it on her own. Yet.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Wildflower said:


> And yes -- she might be a climber... hubby let her on the couch today for a few moments and she didn't forget that! Tried her hardest to get back on it tonight but she's too small to do it on her own. Yet.


Ya, I am sorry but I just have to say. Don't even think that you will not let that cute little face up on the couch with you whenever it wants. She is absolutely irresistible. Seriously, something that cute gets what it wants, when it wants.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

She's just adorable!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

She is just the cutest thing!! Your pictures look so professional! I love that little face.


----------



## brookeandcolby (Dec 31, 2009)

ADORABLE! I cant even imagine how cute she is in person...the pictures never quite do them justice. I wish you were closer so we could have a play date! Please post pics of the two playing when your friend gets their pup...


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Holly is adorable - what a good time you're going to have watching her grow up!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

She looks like a little Holly! So cute. I can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

WoW!!! She is just the cutest ever!! Super excited for you! Enjoy her in the puppy stage.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, she is absolutely *precious!*! Love her coloring, so unusual. She looks so alert and bright. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PepperToast, I so agree with you!! LOL 

Congratulations on having your sweet Holly home with you! She is stinkin' CUTE!! Oh my goodness, look at that face!! Lucky you.


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

I wanted to share some photos of Holly's brother -- this is Tucker! He will be living a few houses away from us and came home tonight. He currently weighs about 3.5 pounds and Holly is 2.5 pounds. The last photo shows Tucker cuddling with his duck toy -- the toy was left at the breeders for the last two weeks to come home with him and he obviously loves it.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You and your friend are so lucky to have the puppies from the same litter! It's almost like having two of your own without all of the work. It will be fun to watch these two little cuties grow and change, they're adorable.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Sooooooooo A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E!!

You lucky girl you!

And her brother is very handsome. How fun to be buddies! I see many walks together.

eace:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> You and your friend are so lucky to have the puppies from the same litter! It's almost like having two of your own without all of the work. It will be fun to watch these two little cuties grow and change, they're adorable.


Couldn't agree more - when we decided to get Kipling I talked it over with my friend who didn't understand why I would ever want to get a dog. She said quite confidently...she is not a 'dog person', nor did she think I was....well...as any good friend would do she began talking through the idea with me. Her oldest son and mine were born a day apart and we met while on maternity leave with them. Long story short...Kipling's brother - Jersey - was adopted by my friends the same time we got Kipling. We were and still are each other's support system especially in those early puppy days. We attend puppy class together and essentially we now share the joys of our dogs. It's wonderful! Recently she thanked me for getting her into this crazy life!


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

what great pictures!

Sylvia, that is a great story!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

OMgosh.....they are both so cute. 2 for the price of one, nothing better. You are going to have so much fun.....enjoy


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

How exciting! Holly is just gorgeous!! You are going to have so much fun with her.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

mimismom said:


> what great pictures!
> 
> Sylvia, that is a great story!


Thank you...yes it did end up being a fun situation. My friend's DH really never thought they'd end up joining us on the adventure...but then they did....and he loves his Jersey too!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sylvia, you enabler you!! LOL 

Tucker is adorable!!!!! What great coloring and such a sweet face. Have fun with these two puppies!


----------

